

You Know What's Cooler Than A Billion Dollars? A Billion Users. - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/05/you-know-whats-cooler-than-a-billion-dollars-a-billion-users/

======
calciphus
If you can't make money off a billion users, you've done something horribly
wrong.

This whole article reads like someone who's just way too big a fan and has
lost touch. When you look at brand surveys, Facebook is not loved. In fact, it
ranges from borderline creepy to outright untrustworthy.

Why do people use it? Because it has momentum. To pretend that there's this
mythical love affair between every Facebook user and the site is just naive.

------
dotcoma
>Facebook users choose, daily, to have an intimate, personal and emotional
relationship with the brand.

No, believe me, they don't give a rat's ass about "the Facebook brand". They
are there because their friends are there.

